# Zebra Mussels in Piedmont Lake



## Husky Musky (May 21, 2004)

Last Saturday I pulled my boat out of Piedmont and was amazed at the number of zebra mussels attached to the hull. I figured it was just a matter of time until this happened. This lake can get pretty clear when the rain stays away, I can only imagine how clear it will be when these take over the entire lake. Does anyone have any thoughts on how this is going to affect the fishing?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

They were confirmed in the lake in 2009. I found them up as far as the 4-H camp. They are probably all through the lake now


----------



## Husky Musky (May 21, 2004)

My boat is docked across the lake from the 4H camp, so I'm sure they are further upstream by now.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

They were actually on your hull. I have never actually seen proof but I have suspected it for awhile due to the water clairity. I really like the clear water to increase the weedbed growth. But I really don't know how I feel about invasives being there. I hope we don't get gobies.


----------



## Husky Musky (May 21, 2004)

Yep, there were well over 200-300 attached to the hull of my aluminum bass boat.


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

Look at lake errie, add some gobies and watch the dinky smallmouth grow! In my opinion all it will do is help the lake. Ohio river has come leaps and bounds just in the last 10 years!


----------



## petewv (May 4, 2010)

My friends pontoon boat was docked at Reynolds Road cottage area all summer, when I helped him take the boat out last week I did not see any sign of zebra mussels on the pontoons or motor.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I fish the roadbed a lot and have never pulled any up on pieces of asphalt. But I agree with 27, I think they have done wonders for Lake Erie and the Ohio. Just hate that they are not native.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

dgatrell27 said:


> Look at lake errie, add some gobies and watch the dinky smallmouth grow! In my opinion all it will do is help the lake. Ohio river has come leaps and bounds just in the last 10 years!


Goby's will in no way, shape of form, help the smallmouth in Piedmont. There's plenty of food in that lake now, and the lake and smallmouth population is nowhere near big enough to handle the onslaught that gobies can bring during the spawning season. As far as the zebra mussels go, in my opinion, they have helped places like Erie and the Ohio river by the way of cleaner water, but these are also bodies of water where shad are not the primary forage. It seems shiners and shore minnows adapt fairly well to the lower nutrient content caused buy the mussels. Shad not so much. And any collapse in the forage species "can" lead to a collapse of the predator species...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Well I was at Piedmont last night shore fishing and since the water is down so I decided to look around waiting on the evening bite. Well I did find zebra mussels on some of the rocks and a Christmas tree laying on the bank had quite a few on it. This was down by the dam area where most of us get on the ice. I should have taken some pics but did not think about it.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I Musky fish C.C.Lake in SW Ohio.Years ago they had a bout of Zebra's and the Musky fishing was better in the clearer water.I think they are gone now.


Roscoe


----------

